# UPS Service problems



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

The UPS service on my computer is stopped and says that it is not configured correctly but I have the service set to automatic so what could be the problem? I use a Cyber Power UPS backup battery and the power panel software says that my computer is unable to communicate with the battery backup even though the UPS is connected to my computer via USB port, I use Windows XP.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you clicked Start,Control Panel,Power Options? Go to UPS tab and check configuration.


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

yes, it says that the UPS service is currently stopped


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Does it give you any choices in the Details (select Manufacturer-model) Select button?


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

yes, american power conversion and generic. do i need to select one of these?


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is your UPS one of those listed? May be needing to click on it .Don't use UPS myself, so basicly just feeling my way along here.


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

No, my UPS unit is manufactured by Cyber Power.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Did you try the Generic(Custom) option?


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, it doesn't list Cyber Power.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

In Help and Support Center, they don't even mention the generic option. They do say something about the port needing to be set that the UPS is connected to.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad somebody else jumped in. I was all thought out. I had already stated that I was just feeling my way.Welcome to the party dustyjay


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually I deleted the last post. I googled and found a Cyber Power Systems site that does manufacture UPS systems. What model is your UPS?
here is their website. See if you can locate your model in their list and you can download the appropriate software for UPS Monitoring.


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

My model is the CP550SL and I already have UPS monitoring software installed, CyberPower PowerPanel Personal Edition 1.2.1


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

here is a link to the downloads for your UPS. http://www.cyberpowersystems.com/pr....html?selectedTabId=downloads&imageI=#tab-box

download the first one. It is the personal Management software for your model.


----------



## jules_fc (Feb 19, 2004)

I still get the same message. The UPS is connected to my computer through a USB data cable so why would it say that my computer is unable to communicate with the battery backup?


----------



## blondesimba (Jan 7, 2009)

YOU MUST USE THE CABLES THAT CAME WITH YOUR CYBERPOWER UNIT

sry to yell i just want the world to know =D


----------

